# Free Fishing Rod Giveaway!



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

http://nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=13561


----------



## fishyfishy (Apr 27, 2005)

Chris Hustad said:


> http://nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=13561


  realy
??


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Sorry, that giveaway closed the other month.

Chris


----------



## sharkyfish (Jun 18, 2005)

Hey there,
New to the board and having trouble posting stuff so I don't know where I should post this but

here's the deal....
My best friend Kyle who is 26 got diagnosed with brain cancer last Septemeber. He is having a good go at the fight and doing well, but he has over $200,000 in hospital bills because his insurance screwed him... I actually just moved to Colorado to help raise money for him. I don't know much about fundraising so I am trying to work with what I know... Fishing. We have a raffle going on. It's only ten bucks a chance and here is what you win. You get flown to Colorado and put up for three nights. You get taken fishing on a private lake with Charlie Myers. He is A legend! The outdoor sports writer for the Denver post for like 20 years or something. An amazing character and great fisherman. You also get a $200 dollar fly rod, and a $100 reel from Rennington. The real deal is I screwed up and thought these tickets would be easy to sell so we have 5,000 tickets but have only sold like 80. the drawing is July 4th and you and Charlie pick dates for the fishing. Anyway you can purchase tickets online or by mail. Check out the website for more info http://www.alliedinternetproductions.com/HelpKyle.htm
Kyle is the kind of fisherman who has uncanny luck and an amazing attitude. Once surf fishing he put a 10 inch mullet on a bluefish rig to be funny and after 49 seconds he hooked into a giant Big Daddy something that he fought for a good 12 minutes before it straigtened his snap swivel. Please help him pays these bills so he can afford whatever else comes along down the line. Your chances of winning are awesome! Please feel free to forward this to other boards, people or especially companies. If you have any info about Fundraising it would mean the world to me if you could share it. Thanks so Much and Tight Lines!!! I am Sharky, You can reach me at [email protected]


----------



## camatian (Jan 19, 2010)

While fishing, you get bored and start to swing a sinker weight around in a circle below you on a 0.23 m piece of fishing line. The weight makes a complete circle every 0.60 s. What is the angle that the fishing line makes with the vertical?


----------

